
Ask HN: Advice on boostrapping my RPG Playground project? - koonsolo
So I&#x27;m quitting my full-time job as a programmer, to try and get RPG Playground (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rpgplayground.com) profitable.<p>I saved up some cash to survive for about a year, so basically that is my runway to become &quot;ramen profitable&quot;.<p>Since there are a lot of entrepreneurs on Hacker News, I hope to get some advice or tips on how to pull this off, or things to stay clear of. I&#x27;m happy to share any info or numbers of the status of the project.
======
debacle
The most important advice you need to hear: your Flash tool is never going to
get the adoption it might deserve because it's in Flash. Your potential user
base is shrinking, not growing, and it is only going to shrink faster.

[https://chrome.googleblog.com/2016/08/flash-and-
chrome.html](https://chrome.googleblog.com/2016/08/flash-and-chrome.html)

~~~
koonsolo
Not a real problem for now. I can compile my AS3 code to Windows & Mac, and
have the option to go mobile thanks to Adobe AIR. If the shit really hits the
fan and Flash is completely blocked, I will convert my code to OpenFL (Haxe),
which will not be that much of an effort. Then a whole new range of platforms
become available, including HTML5.

So I keep my options open.

~~~
debacle
Then get yourself a Patreon, and good luck!

------
dozzie
First, you may want to be much more specific about what is this about. You
see, there are so many different things under the "RPG" umbrella, some of them
requiring computer to play, and some requiring a dungeon master and fellow
players, but no computer involved.

~~~
koonsolo
It's an online game editor to make RPG video games.
[http://rpgplayground.com](http://rpgplayground.com) already has an early
version of the product.

------
brudgers
Ok. What is your plan for becoming profitable?

~~~
koonsolo
Current plan is to get to enough features and go to Steam Greenlight, and
start selling with early access. It will be the standalone version for Windows
and Mac that is sold.

After that I will release a premium version of the Flash release and get
revenue from that.

~~~
brudgers
How many features are required and of what complexity?

Why not go with the product as is?

What is the projected revenue from Steam Greenlight?

What are alternative channels for delivery if Steam changes its policies or
deprecates the service?

